# تعالوا نتعلم من كل حاجة حصلت فى سفر يونان



## sosana (10 فبراير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة صيام يونان​





​كلنا عارفين قصة يونان
وياريت فى3 ايام بتوع الصوم نحاول نقرا سفر يونان وناخد بركته
بجد كله تاملات جميلة اوى
تعالوا نتعلم من كل حاجة حصلت فى قصة يونان


رجال السفينة

رغم على انهم كانوا اموين لا يعرفوا الله
كانوا رجال لديهم حرارة دائما فى صلوتهم

كانوا يبحثون عن الله-1
كانوا رجال بسطاء ولديهم ايمان وثقة فى الله-2
لا يكذبوا غيرهم لانهم صدقوا كل ماقالوا يونان-3
كانوا فى منتهى الرحمة مع يونان -4
5-نتعلم طول الاناء العميقة فى صبرهم على يونان
كانوا اناس عادلين-6



الحـــــوت:

نرى كم هى طاعة الله والحيوان لمشيئة ربنا
لم يكن الحوت خطر على يونان بل كان انقاذ لحياته

+التجارب تبدو مخيفة من الخارج لكن انظر الى يونان فى بطن الحوت +

+ثق أن الحوت قد يبتلعك ولكن و انت فى الله +


يـــــــونان :

كان يونان يرى بعين الايمان ما يحدث فيما بعد
وبعد صلاته تحول من صلاة طلب لصلاة شكر الى الله رغم وجوده فى جوف الحوت
ولا يعرف ماذا سيحدث فيما بعد
ولكنها حياة التسليم الكامل

الله رغم مافعله يونان اظهار الشفقة على اليونان
وهنا يبين لنا مدى حب الرب لينا مهمة كانت خطيتنا
فهو يحبنا


شعب نينوى:

عندما سمعوا صوت الرب ندموا
وتابوا
+التوبه تحول شعب با اكلمه+
فثمار التوبه
ألايمان
انسحاق القلب
الصوم
الصلاة

التوبه هى الرجوع عن الظلمة


اليقطينه:

اهتمام الله بكل شى حته اليقطينه
مهما كانت صغيرة
او مهمله
فامهمة كنا لا نساوى عند الناس شى
فلازم نعرف انى احنا عند ربنا كل شى
واغلى شى



واخيرا

كل الامور خضعا الى يد الله .عندما يسلم الانسان مشيئة حياته فى ايد الله
وعلينا ان نثق من يد الله الحنونه

+ يستخدم الله العنف أحيانا الحيله احيانا الطف احيانا حته نخضع لمشئته +




منقوووووووووووووول​


----------



## mero_engel (10 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع القيم دا حبيبتي *
*كل سنه وانتي طيبه *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2009)

sosana

شكرااااااااااا علي الموضوع الرائع 

كل سنه وانتي طيبه

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

موضوع فى قمه الروووووووعه 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sosana (11 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي اووووي يا
ميرو
كليم
كوكو
على الردود الجميلة اوي دي
وانتوا طيبين
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------

